# Life at last!



## seanhunta (Jan 31, 2008)

Its been a while since i've been on this site mainly because i dont want to relive the hell i went through. But im back to tell you that im 99.9% over it with still a bit of the dp remaining. I went to hell and back and i know you guys are still living that hell but let me offer you some hope. my downfall wasnt easy for me my family or anyone, it took me a good part of 3 years to beat this annoying disorder but i did. The thing about this strange state of mind is that it keeps you thinking about it constantly thats why its stays around the more you think the more you fear this. Believe me that i know its not easy when your trying to live in a normal world but feel from a different planet, I wont go into detail about my misery ill keep it brief and tell you what you can do to help yourselves out of this mind trap. The first thing i will mention is sound therapy this alone for me was the best thing for reconnecting my body and and mind i did an audiogram and sent it away to johanesen sound therapy they made me a customised cd which i listened to twice or more a day this slowly made me fell better it somehow unlocked the key in mind and i believe and till that switch is turned real proper healing cannot take place, the second thing is along the lines of music therapy aswell is playing an instrument mine is a guitar even now when i play i feel better afterwards. For the rest of these things i did to cure myself check out my do's and dont's on regaing reality page. Listen to me when i say that you can beat this please believe me cos i was like you sitting there trembling wit fear not believeing any thing positive but i am living proof that u can do and do it the natural way i tried drugs u name it and they're not worth a f**k. So take it from someone that knows, you will get better you will be happy again and you will become so free and in love with the world again. hang in there people theres a life out there for all of us but we gotta claim it! peace x


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

awesome, super encouraging


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Great to hear.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

seanhunta said:


> i did an audiogram and sent it away to johanesen sound therapy they made me a customised cd which i listened to twice or more a day t


never heard of that?! what is an audiogram? and what did the cd sound like? 
by the way, your smiley expresses very well how i feel :lol:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

It expresses how I look AND feel. But great post! I read somwhere that our sense of hearing is the sense that is the least impaired from dpd/dr, when I read this I did not find it surprising because all this time that I?ve had dpd/dr, ive noticed how I can still sense/appreciate music to almost the same extent as before the onset.


----------

